# 40k Turn Based PC Game



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so i was listening to 40k radio yesterday and during the show there came up in conversation about the Blood Bowl Game on PC was almost an exact replica of the actual game.

then the conversation turned into "What if GW made a 40k Turn Based game, would it be good or bad?"

Topics they talked about were:

Would it increase the number of players, or take away?
Could it bring in the DoW players?
Would it make it easier to transition from PC gamers to the tabletop?

thats what i remember as of now...

Anyways i think that it would be a good way to increase the number of players, or at least cash, into the game. It could make it easier to get together if it people dont live near other players, or just cant get to where everyone is at.

so, whats your thoughts? FYI the conversation starts near the 61st minute, its also the 51st episode.


Edit: heres the link
http://www.pupuplatters.com/pupuplayer/pro/pupuplayer_pro.php?id=384


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I would buy it, as I would love to be able to play more than once or twice a week. Would it be any good? Probably average and not quite compare to playing the real thing, but it would certainly be able to be made.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i would love something like that, jump online with my sisters against some army and i get to test a list to see if its any good. AI for a game like that imo would suck as thats wat AI does best. dawn of war would prob be a better game for getting people in, only problem is it confuses them into thinking that some units will have awesome abilitys. last weekend i had a yugioh player tell me that he wants to go tau with haps of kroot cause of their ability to east dead units and get more then their max health.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

You mean like Vassal 40k that they just banned?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would try it out. Vassal was cool but it really needed to be more user friendly.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> You mean like Vassal 40k that they just banned?


I know that the simplicity of my response reaches the lowest depths of quality (furthermore, it is a heretical reference), but due to the undescribable shock that just struck me I am unable to stop myself from saying:

*wat*


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

There was the old, 40k Epic game... I think that was the title itself... Warhammer 40: Epic Armageddon.
Also, Rites of War. That one had tyranids, Eldar and SM, I believe.

But yeah, I'd definitely buy a turn-based 40k game, just for the fun involved.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Remember Chaos Gate? Awesome game. Its a shame I never got to play with the original, only the demo... any idea where to download? I'd really appriciate a link. Seriously, I've been looking for one for months.


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

I played one many years ago. I was that stupid (played it at a friends place) that when we were selecting weapons for the sentinals, we clicked lots of different things because that meant we got them all. It was a cheat. Hahaha.


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

Whatever the one old game that came out like a decade ago where you fought against chaos(?) was pretty close to a turn base. No idea what it's called though or where i would find a copy, just that it was for PC and my 10 year old brain had no idea what it was doing.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> dawn of war would prob be a better game for getting people in, only problem is it confuses them into thinking that some units will have awesome abilitys. last weekend i had a yugioh player tell me that he wants to go tau with haps of kroot cause of their ability to east dead units and get more then their max health.


well this game would do 1 of two things, now that ive listened to the podcast again (Thanks to whoever got us the podcast for the site - Jez?), that is1: a transitional game between DoW and the Tabletop, or 2: allow players who are already into the game try out new armies / play when time constrained.



Jezlad said:


> You mean like Vassal 40k that they just banned?


ya it would be like vassel, only it costs money and GW would promote it.

Edit: actually Vassel is still available for download for the rest of the month - so if you want it get it quick


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Haaah... good ol' turn=based Warhamma... I would so buy a new, 3D one... with brutal close combat action, but in turns!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont think selling someone an exact computer based version of 40k would encourage them to go on and to buy and play the exact same game on a board using a few hundred pounds worth of models that take a year to put together and paint. More likely it would move people in the hobby, away from it.
The only reason we have been given blood bowl is because GW have no plans to ever promote it or do anything significant with it,the teams have to be metal because too few kits would be sold to produce in plastic and GW have stated they are moving away from metal models so the board version of the game is in effect defunct.
40k is GW's main cash cow so they are not going to do anything to harm it,releasing games like DOW and the upcoming space marine already encourage players to cross over but the vast majority of DOW players play 40k already.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, I agree with bitsandkits. if anything it would make less people play tabletop as it would cost substantially less than purchasing an actual army, and via the internet would be easier to play against others.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, they could always go the WaR route and charge everyone monthly.

If they really wanted to be dicks, they could do it like Magic Online where you have to actually pay for your digital cards (in this case models). Where you buy the game, get a few squads or whatever included and then have to pay via credit card or whatever for more. They could even sell those World of Warcraft-like time card things in their stores that would instead contain units or upgrades.

I bet you anything they'd make a lot of cash.


----------

